# Pressure Range Problems



## tmyboy33 (Nov 15, 2011)

I recently installed a new in line filter coming directly out of my tank, the filters that were there previously were dirty and not doing much to clean the air coming out. Since I was in a time crunch instead ordering new filters for the ones that were in place I simply put another in-line filter after the 2 that I already had in.

My pressure range is 80-100 psi, when it goes below 80 the compressor kicks back on until 100psi is reach. Now the compressor does not go on until it is very close to 0 psi. Is there some sort of safety override I triggered while replacing the filter? This is over my head any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Where are you reading the pressure at? I would take the filters out just to see if this would make a difference. Also, dirt in the pressure switch might be something to check out.


----------

